# Carver Cascade Burner Removal



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you have an issue with the electrickery in your Carver Cascade water heater, the burner assembly together with the electronics controller and thermostat can be withdrawn without the whole heater being taken out. Not all servicing dealers know this and will charge for draining down the system when it isn't needed. My comments with read header.

Note that the gas connection WILL NOT have to be taken off.

Here are the instructions, courtesy of Gary at Arc Systems, http://www.arcsystems.biz

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1, remove outer plastic flue cover, 4 screws

2, remover inner aluminium cover, 2 screws (I took off the flue chimney as well, two more screws)

NOTE: The screws are TIGHT! Use a decent Pozidriv screwdriver that fully fits the head of the screws, and put some Copaslip on the screw threads when refitting. I feared the screws would shear off, but a careful application of pressure in both directions broke the corrosion seal.

Remove gas connection.

3, remove burner module, 2 screws, these are below the gas valve on the right hand lower side and probably need to seen on your hands and knees for the first time. The screws are retained by rubber '0' rings, so slacken each a couple of turns and pull the module forward, repeat until module pulls free.

4, withdraw the module though the cheese shaped hole and unplug the module from the wiring at the back

5, refitting as they say is a reversal of the above, making sure the area around the mounting screws and seal is clean. Also that the module is lifted as high as it will go before final tightening.

Notes, the black box that needs to come out though the hole has a lid that on older models spring open, preventing easy withdrawal. In this case you need to pinch the box shut and get it started though the hole from inside the van.

The wiring is often 'tie wrapped' to the cold water pipe and sometime not enough slack is left to withdraw the module, you may need to cut this to free the wire.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I've just practised on my spare heater as the one in the trailer has gone intermittent, with the electronics box loose underneath, so I'll have a look at swapping it out before we go to Lincoln next weekend.

Usual comments re gas safety/leak checks apply.

Peter


----------

